# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Transmettre en message AUDIO

## laurent1

Bonjour,

Je dois prochainement faire une application qui me permet d'envoyer un fichier audio vers un telephone Fixe ou portable. Je cherche depuis plusieurs heures sur le web une carte interface mais pour l'instant je suis sec vraiment tres sec...

qqn  une ide sur la question ?

Merci

----------


## mikemarti

Il te faut un modem GSM/GPRS
du genre de ces modules la : http://www.microel.fr/produits/modems.htm

Il doit yavoir maintenant des carte PC GSM/GPRS (j'ai dj install une carte PCMCIA donc jpense qu'en pci a existe).

PS : Bon courage pour la prog.   ::D:

----------


## laurent1

bonjour,

Ne peut-on pas utiliser un Modem V92 ?

Merci

----------


## mikemarti

Avant de rpondre, comment envisages-tu d'envoyer un message audio sur un tlphone fixe ?

----------


## laurent1

Bonjour,

J'envisage enregistrer les messages au format wav par exemple et ensuite pouvoir l'envoyer via un modem enfin si c'est possible.

 ::oops::  En fait je n'ai pas encore trouv un produit repondant a mes attentes

----------


## BraDim

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement la mme problmatique. Je l'avais dvelopp sous Delphi 7 avec les composants TPapro mais je n'arrive pas  les avoir pour XE et j'ai  nouveau ce type d'envoi  faire avec un modem USB galement. Avez vous pu trouver une solution depuis 2006?

Merci de votre rponse,

----------

